# grabe



## LatinRainbow

Hi guys, 
Could you help on how to say this word?
Grabe, does it sound like in english grape or face, for example?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Cracker Jack

No, es lo mismo que en español.  Same as English b and Spanish b and v.


----------



## LatinRainbow

Cracker Jack said:


> No, es lo mismo que en español. Same as English b and Spanish b and v.


 Te refieres a que suena igual que en español "grave" ( de "gravedad" ), es eso? Te agradezco la aclaración.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Sí, eso. La b en tagaló es igual que la b/v española.  Entonces la palabra grabe suena así.  De hecho, se deriva grabe de grave tanto en español como en inglés.


----------



## LatinRainbow

Cracker Jack said:


> Sí, eso. La b en tagaló es igual que la b/v española. Entonces la palabra grabe suena así. De hecho, se deriva grabe de grave tanto en español como en inglés.


 Lujo. Gracias...


----------

